# Kescher im Belly Boat?



## SchwalmAngler (24. November 2005)

Ich möchte mit dem BB, welches ich mir kaufen möchte ja hauptsächlich Hechte und wenn durch Zufall mal einer beisst auch Zander Angeln. Ich werde wohl hauptsächlich mit Jerkbaits unterwegs sein. 

Da diese i.d.R. eine stattliche Größe haben (meistens zwischen 10 und 15 cm) und sich die Köder immer sehr im Netz verfangen lande ich meine Fische, wenn möglich, immer mit der Hand, da sich die Fische sonst oft in den Kescher einwickeln, dabei verletzen und der Köder sich auch fast unlösbar im Netz festsetzt. Da ist es dann oft nicht gerade leicht einen Fisch wieder aus dem Kescher heraus zu bekommen und ihn von den Haken zu befreien. Das dauert nur unnütz lang und ist für den Fisch natürlich sehr stressig.

Wie sieht das auf nem BB eigentlich aus? Kann man sich da gut über den Rand beugen und einen Fisch problemlos mit der Hand (Kiemengriff) landen ohne gefahr zu laufen, das die Haken sich im BB fest setzen?

Hab Ihr mit so etwas Erfahrung?
Bzw. welche Kescher nutzt Ihr beim BB-Angeln?`


----------



## Locke (24. November 2005)

*AW: Kescher im Belly Boat?*

Moin SchwalmAngler.

Hatte auf meine ersten Belly-Touren auch nen Kescher dabei, den Watkescher, der hatte nen grosses Netz und kurzen Stiel.
Extremst anstrengend muss ich sagen.

Hatte immer das Problem, wohin mit dem Ding und wenn Du den brauchst, ist er meistens hinter Dir im "Bugnetz".

Alleine das herausfrimeln des Köders im nachhinein war ätzend. Mittlerweile gibt es ganz anständige Netze, aber das Landen mit der Hand ist nirgends einfacher, als auf dem Belly.
Du hast die ideale Position, nen Kiemengriff anzusetzen.

Kescher ist seitdem nur zum Uferangeln dabei!
Zur Sicherheit könntest Du evtl nen LipGrip einstecken, der lässt sich gut verstauen und leicht  handhaben.

Gruss Locke


----------



## Belly-Boot Freak (24. November 2005)

*AW: Kescher im Belly Boat?*

@SchwalmAngler

Wie Locke schon gesagt hat ist der Kiemendeckelgriff im Belly boot kein problem. Ich finde ihn sogar um einiges leichter als vom Ufer aus. Man muss sich nicht bücken sondern nur die Hand ausstrecken.Habe Schon Hechte bis 95cm und Zander bis 87cm ohne irgendwelche probleme mit der Hand gelandet.


----------



## Kalex (25. November 2005)

*AW: Kescher im Belly Boat?*

Um da mal einzulenken. Hoffe es ist in deinem Sinne Schwalmangler.
Wie ist es denn beim MeFo fischen? Die mit der Hand zu landen finde ich extrem schwer. Macht ihr das wirklich mit dem Kiemen- oder Schwanzwurzelgriff?


----------



## köderfischer (25. November 2005)

*AW: Kescher im Belly Boat?*

Augengriff ist angesagt!
Nein, natürlich nicht. Augengriff ist die fieseste Landungsmethode die ich kenne, wollt ich nur mal loswerden.
Ich lande meine Fische vom Bellyboot aus auch alle mit der Hand, entweder Kiemengriff oder Nackengriff, je nachdem wie müde der Bursche ist oder wie er 
sich grad dreht.
Klappt wunderbar, einen Kescher habe ich noch nie benutzt, wüsste auch garnicht wie ich das anstellen sollte, da die Bewegungsfreiheit ja doch etwas eingeschränkt ist..
Gruß


----------



## platfisch7000 (26. November 2005)

*AW: Kescher im Belly Boat?*

Nehme auch keinen Kescher mehr mit!#d 
Der nervt nur rum!#q 
Dorsche meine Hauptangelegenheit lande ich auch so!Wenn mal einer abhaut..............Pech........denn muß der nächste dran glauben! 
Habe aber immer ein  (Notfall)Gaff dabei,falls der Meterlachs oder Heringsfresser eines Tages einsteigt!|rolleyes 

Platt000!


----------



## Dorschdiggler (26. November 2005)

*AW: Kescher im Belly Boat?*

Der Kescher ist immer dabei......

Wenn man das erste Mal eine Ü80 verloren hat, weil das Teil im Kofferraum liegt, dann nimmt man Ihn einfach mit !!
Da mein Belly an der Aussenkante über diverse Schlaufen verfügt ist der Kescher auch absolut nicht störend......Links am Belly in die Schlaufe gesteckt und nach hinten abgewinkelt. Klappt hervorragend.....
Dorsche kann man wunderbar mit den Flossen ein wenig anheben und zugreifen, oder eben neben dem Belly greifen.
Versucht das mal mit einer Mefo in Grössen ab 60+ , die vielleicht auch noch knapp gehakt und recht mobil ist.....#d 
Genau dafür ist das Teil immer am Mann

#h


----------



## Waveman (27. November 2005)

*AW: Kescher im Belly Boat?*

Moin moin,
habe auch immer nen Kescher dabei, oftmals stört das Ding aber wenn doch mal ´ne gute Mefo dranhängt |rolleyes  bin ich doch echt froh das ich einen dabei habe.

Gruß
waveman


----------

